# nature online



## orchard (May 23, 2006)

Hello, 
Here is a gallery of my favorite nature pictures: http://pages.poly.edu/~msosno01/nature/ I plan to make some design fixes. Also, I think I will be adding 3 to 5 pictures per week, so visit the site from time to time. Any comments/suggestions welcome.


----------



## orchard (Jun 3, 2006)

Just added Recent Updates page to About section: 
http://pages.poly.edu/~msosno01/nature/about.htm


----------

